# Standard, miniature or maybe a bichon?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have a standard and a toy, and they are both very calm indoors. But I think that is just my boys' personality...I don't ALWAYS have time to walk them, I try to give them one long walk a day but sometimes life (or nasty cold weather) gets in the way and they are completely fine without their walk. I just throw in an extra training session before bed, or let them play longer in the yard and they are good to go. We have an acre of land they run and play on so they get most of their exercise from playing in the yard, walks are mostly for training and socialization in our case. 

Even without exceeding amounts of exercise my standard really feeds off of my mood and is up for whatever I want to do, whether it is just laying in bed all day or going for a day long hike...he is only 7 months old and I can't say every spoo puppy will be like this, but he is the easiest puppy I have ever raised. No nipping, chewing, stealing things and no destructive behaviors which I was very pleased with...he never uses his mouth on me, he wont even give kisses. But he will give you hugs wagging his tail a million miles per hour. This is just his personality though, every pup is different. 

My toy is the same way and always has been. If you are laying in bed he will be laying right on top of you. Sure he will zoom around the house with a toy and likes to be chased, but after a short play session he is fulfilled for the day and doesn't ask for more. Though he probably has more energy than the spoo...he could walk all day and go hiking days on end. My spoo gets tired and starts to drag behind. (I know you aren't asking about a toy, but thought I'd throw it in for comparison)

You have to consider grooming costs as well. A standard is MUCH more upkeep than a mini or a bichon, and MUCH more expensive to have groomed (unless you know how to groom or are going to teach yourself, then cost isn't an issue, just time). Standards around me go for $90 and up and they come in every 6-8 weeks depending on their hair cuts. And poodles/bichons need to be brushed every couple days, if not daily. Just something to think about since I noticed it wasn't mentioned above 

Good luck on your decision, keep us updated!


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I do not know anything about standards, we have a Toy. She has non stop energy like the Duracell bunny. She rarely sleeps all day. She gets three walks, but now that the weather is getting colder they will get much shorter.

We watched a year old bichon poodle for 16 days and she was much more chill than Zoe.She had a lovely personality, which actually prompted us to get Zoe.

Sounds like you will be giving the dog enough exercise.

a bichon is about the size of a mini, so why don't you consider that too?

Good luck


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I love my Standards. They are happy to do as much as you ask of them outside and are happy to lounge inside. I'm on my third dog, none of them are from the same breeder, and I've had both males and females. I had a friend who always had minis, but switched to a Bichon because he was such a cute puppy. I don't know if he was exceptional or what, but he was the dog from hell. She weathered life with him, but was very happy to switch back to her beloved Miniature Poodles. From a grooming point of view, Bichons have a much more cottony, soft kind of coat that matts like crazy. If you want that fluffy, rounded, long haired cut, be prepared to do the maintenance work between trips to the groomer. And remember, Bichons only come in a very light color that attracts dirt like crazy... poodle come in many colors.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*Spoos have my favorite energy level as adult dogs - "on demand"*

Your breeder's description of a standard having a lot of energy to give when there's an opportunity to expend it and then calmly crashing until it's time to go again has been my experience with both of the younger standards I've had. When they were puppies (up till 2 years old) it just took more frequent sessions to wear them out. 

Danno is the same, but at the extreme end of the spectrum because of his age (we're estimating 10 years) and his health (serious heart issue). He is my woolly rug in my dining room most of the day and then after dinner he perks up and wants to play like mad with Desi. That usually lasts about 15 minutes of hard sold panting play. 

But if we wake him up for a walk, he will slow and steady for at least a half hour. He can't do longer than that, but he will find the energy for a walk whenever it's offered. Then poof, back to being a rug.

I will say, my poodles have always been gentleman about asking for more play time. They don't bounce around and drive you crazy until you cave. And I've never had a clumsy poodle, not even Danno. You will be surprised how much indoor play a Spoo can get even in a smaller house. So long as you allow them to jump over your couch and coffee table. Both Desi & my original Spoo, Mr. Jules, would go out of their way to jump over an obstacle. Wide open space to the door, must detour to leap over the toy basket.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

If Grace (spoo) has her exercise 2 hrs morning, she is calm, attentive and obedient until after her evening meal. She then needs a few minuets of high energy play. after which she will watch TV with us until bedtime. sleeping all night up to 12 hrs mostly 10. She is now 20 months.
Eric


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

My year old standard girl gets a 40 minute off leash walk once a day plus a 20 minute walk on leash and a game of catch after supper. That's enough for her. She's quite happy in bed with me while I read and play on my iPad. Way less energy than other dogs we've had. At 65 that's a plus. We groom, no cash needed after buying the necessities.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I think you would be fine with either. I have two adult spoos and they are great in the house, very quiet and cat like. I do walk them everyday and they do have a fenced in back yard to play in anytime they want. Good Luck with your new dog, hope to it's everything you have dreamed of.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

I have a mini, I think she's probably medium to high energy level. She gets about 2-2 and a half hours walking a day, some play and training or metal games throughout the day. She's calm after a walk or play for a couple of hours but when she gets up she lets me know its playtime! I've not been very successful in teaching her to settle if she decides its time to play. I guess it depends just how calm you want your dog to be? But I think probably a standard, mini or bichon would be fine. If you can find a breeder who doesn't take deposits on specific puppies until they are a little older and who will help you pick one of the calmer, easy going puppies I think any of the breeds would be fine.

The only other thing you may want to consider size wise is whether you think you may want to add another dog at some point and if you are wondering if 1 standard maybe too large for your home/ garden how would you feel about 2 in there!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I too think you would be fine with either - dogs tend to adjust to the amount of exercise available, and your plans should be sufficient to keep one happy and healthy. I suspect that your small guest was in the habit of expecting constant fun and entertainment from his owner, and had not learned the simple pleasures of settling down with a chew... You could add to the exercise with indoor brain games like training and scent games, puzzle toys, etc, etc that are low energy for you, but very interesting and tiring for your dog, then you can relax while the dog gets a mental workout!


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

fjm said:


> I suspect that your small guest was in the habit of expecting constant fun and entertainment from his owner, and had not learned the simple pleasures of settling down with a chew... You could add to the exercise with indoor brain games like training and scent games, puzzle toys, etc, etc that are low energy for you, but very interesting and tiring for your dog, then you can relax while the dog gets a mental workout!


This! A stuffed kong has become a daily routine for Ember and she has made it almost a signal to herself to calm down. She'll lie on the floor and eat it and then when she's done she'll pick it up and lie on my lap and suck on it lol then she usually has a nap. She also has nylabones and antlers to chew which is something calm for her to do. I had to work quite a lot at the start to make them interesting but now she spends time chewing them everyday. Like fjm says a lot of dogs will actually find mental games more tiring than a walk. Despite how fun and rewarding I've tried to make them Ember gets bored or frustrated with training and mental games quite quickly but I think she's a little... errr...unique. Mostly I just combine some training into play (asking for a command before throwing a ball etc). If Ember enjoyed mental stuff more I'm sure she wouldn't need as much physical exercise, so if you're willing to do 2+ hours walking and mental games everyday I think you'd have a pretty calm dog indoors.


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi! I also have a mini, Cooper, who is almost 8 months old. He is on the high energy side of things (in addition to the typical puppy energy, which is tempering). He gets about 2 hours of outdoor time or active play each day (broken up into segments of long walks, short walks, fetch in the yard, zooms around the house, etc.) plus lots of mental stimulation. We train with him every day on sits, stays, downs, recalls, the touch game. We also make him work for everything by using his manners.

If he gets all that stimulation, he will take 2 naps each day and sleeps through the night like a log (10 PM to 7 AM or longer, depending on how long I sleep) and is relatively well behaved. If he gets much less simulation, he gets naughty and forgets his manners. If he gets much more, he's pretty lazy the next day.

All that said - we sought out a higher energy mini because we are a pretty outdoorsy family (me, hubby and two kids 11 and 14) and wanted a dog to hike, kayak, swim, walk, jog, ski... in general go on all our adventures with us. We found a breeder who gave us just that, and we couldn't be more pleased. Whatever you decide, be very up front with the breeder about the temperament you are looking for in your companion.

Good luck on your search for the perfect pup for your family.


----------



## Specman (Jun 14, 2012)

I also have a mini and he is pretty high energy although he has calmed down some now that he is 3 years old but is always up for playtime. My impression is that spoo are a little calmer but the mini size is very nice.

The other thing to consider is gender. Poodle in general need their people and if you want a dog that is really attached consider a male. This varies by individual but the quote that I have heard that applies to my male dogs is "females love you but males are in love with you".


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I had a bichon (he was a small one... he was only 8 lbs). And then, I've had 2 toy poodles after... I liked the bichon...not I didn't love the breed like I do my toy poodles. I will say that they are generally hearty smaller dogs... but mine was not. He was a victim of bad breeding. He was a sweetheart, but died at the tender age of 7 with stomach cancer.


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

Specman said:


> "females love you but males are in love with you".


That's been my experience with my male poodles too, Specman. So far Daphne is proving the saying on the female side. She's the most physically affectionate of the dogs, very cuddley and kissy, but it's not the same. The boys just collapse into your side and look up at you with those I love you eyes. It's very dramatic. 

People thought I was exaggerating with my first boy until they'd see it in person. After my best friend doggy sat him for me one weekend, she would joke it was like he could just look at you a certain way and Marvin Gaye music would start playing in the background.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I owned Bichons for over 30 years. I started BFCA Rescue on the east coast in 1989. I adore the breed! They are funny ,loving and very laid back as adults. Your friend's little guy was an exception . Bichons usually mature at 3 and then sleep a lot. I had one male who was in high gear well into his teens. The number one reason that Bichons end up rescue is house training issues.

Five years ago after much research I got my first Toy Poodle ! All I can say is WOW !!! They are amazing little dogs! After my last Bichon went to the Bridge in July I adopted my second Toy Poodle. My first Tpoo is a female and is the smartest dog that I have ever known. My new little boy is 4 1/2 and is still in the process adjustment. He is smart and funny and learning about the world in leaps and bounds!

Poodle coats are easier to keep than Bichons. Bichons are double coated and knot and felt very quick!y. 

My TPoos require more exercise and mental stimulation than my Bichons . I guess the best way to sum it up is that Bichons have always been bred as companion dogs and that Poodles are working dogs at heart even the Toys.

Have fun choosing your new family member! I can't wait to hear all about him or her.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Coconut (Nov 6, 2014)

pandj said:


> I owned Bichons for over 30 years. I started BFCA Rescue on the east coast in 1989. I adore the breed! They are funny ,loving and very laid back as adults. Your friend's little guy was an exception . Bichons usually mature at 3 and then sleep a lot. I had one male who was in high gear well into his teens. The number one reason that Bichons end up rescue is house training issues.
> 
> Five years ago after much research I got my first Toy Poodle ! All I can say is WOW !!! They are amazing little dogs! After my last Bichon went to the Bridge in July I adopted my second Toy Poodle. My first Tpoo is a female and is the smartest dog that I have ever known. My new little boy is 4 1/2 and is still in the process adjustment. He is smart and funny and learning about the world in leaps and bounds!
> 
> ...


Its great to have this direct comparison from someone who has owned both breeds, thank you! Would you say that your poodles are just as calm as the bichons indoors it just takes more exercise and mental stimulation to get them calm? Or are the poodles always looking for something to do?

I think its going to be between a mini poodle and a bichon. I would love a standard but someone mentioned about possibly getting a 2nd dog in the future and I think 2 standards might just be too much for our house. 2 smaller dogs should fit just fine.

I'm leaning towards a poodle at the moment, mostly just because I haven't found a bichon breeder I like who does health tests and would help me pick a puppy based on what I want. I think I have found a good mini breeder though


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

My Poodles are as calm as my Bichons were in the house. My Poodles get bored if they don't get their daily walk but that motivates me to get out. If the weather is bad for several days we do games to keep them busy.

Training with Poodles is a must...because they are so smart ! In both breeds I prefer males. Male dogs fall in love with you and most female are more independent . They love you but they do not adore you like males do. If you have two I recommend a male and a female. I would wait until your first is an adult before adding a second.

I find that my poodles think they are adults humans where my bichons were forever children.

I think that you will love having a Mini !
Please feel free to PM me if I can be of any further questions.
Phillis 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I've read many times that mini poodles tend to be super energetic, and some can even be hyper and barky. They make great agility dogs. On the other hand, our oversized mini boy, Beau, is nothing like that. In fact, he's kind of a couch potato, and is perfectly content if we happen to miss going on a walk for a day or two. Kind of ashamed to admit this makes him perfect for our family. :blush: It really all comes down to the temperament of the particular pup you choose -- or the one your breeder chooses for you.

Typical Beau poses:


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Like *LUEllman*, I too have heard tell of minis who are energizer bunnies. And vocal. My mpoo debunks that stereotype. My guy moderates his energy level (and weird as this may sound, expectation of activity) depending on what's going on in our household. He can walk and hike nearly half the day, he can play fetch for however long someone's willing to throw the ball or frisbee. But he readily, easily and on his own initiative settles down for a nap, a chomp on a bone, a calm play session with a toy, all by his wonderful oversize mini self. He is a quiet dog, when he barks there's a reason, a squirrel on the deck, the UPS guy trucking up the driveway, a deer too close to the house. His late breeder once told me, "I only breed minis I would want to live with myself." Amen to that! So if you go mini, be certain to discuss the temperament in the lines you consider. I only had one friend with a Bichon, her family got him when he was a pup. He was a lovable, zany fellow who started out being named "William," but soon became "Crackers" because he was such a hoot! Good luck with your decision.:clover:


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Coconut said:


> I think its going to be between a mini poodle and a bichon. I would love a standard but someone mentioned about possibly getting a 2nd dog in the future and I think 2 standards might just be too much for our house. 2 smaller dogs should fit just fine.


Two standards equals a LOT of dog. If we didn't have several acres for our two to run and play two or three times a day, I doubt they'd get enough exercise to suit them. We're retired (read that as "old"), and there's no way we could walk these dogs far enough or fast enough to make them happy. On the other hand, once they've run down, they're happy to settle down and sleep.


----------



## AK_Jess (Jul 7, 2013)

We lived with our standard poodle in a 650 square foot 3rd floor apartment for the first year of his life. I know sounds crazy but it was way easier than I thought it would be. He got around an hour of exercise a day and after that was calm inside or when running errands with us. He very rarely barked and was a breeze to house train. My parents have a standard that travels with them in an RV and it works out well. She is calm in the RV and loves to travel


----------

